# Thoughts on Kindle Prime Lending



## teri (Sep 13, 2010)

cpinckley said:


> What does everyone think about Amazon Prime and book lending?
> 
> CP


I borrowed my first book last week and turned it back in yesterday. I can't wait for Weds so I can get the 2nd book in the series. I LOVE the lending part. Borrowing is super easy. The only limitations that I have found is only one book a month.  I'm making a list.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

That is what I am doing, making a list. Or I should say a shelf on Goodreads. I browse on the computer and then add it on that shelf on goodreads if it sounds like something I might like. So I don't have to waffle over what to get in each month. 
I haven't read my January prime lend yet, but I have until the end of February to pick up my February lend so its cool.


----------



## sparklemotion (Jan 13, 2011)

I love it! I just borrowed my first book the other day.   I wish there was an easy way to tag books to a list that you want to borrow later so I don't lose track of them. I ended up adding a new category to my wish list called lending library and I'm remembering them that way.


----------



## Dragle (Dec 10, 2011)

I think it's great, but even though you can take as long as you like to read it, I still feel pressure because I don't want to miss one of the months!  I checked out Water for Elephants in December but didn't finish it until January.  Now it's almost February and I haven't even started reading my January book yet! (It's checked out though).  Just have to finish up one more (regular) library book first.


----------



## geniebeanie (Apr 23, 2009)

I really enjoyed the Hunger Games, hope I can read the second book for free.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

sparklemotion said:


> I love it! I just borrowed my first book the other day.  I wish there was an easy way to tag books to a list that you want to borrow later so I don't lose track of them. I ended up adding a new category to my wish list called lending library and I'm remembering them that way.


I look for Prime books on my PC. When I find a Prime Lending book that I like, I add it to my Wish List. I've set up a special wish list just for Prime Lending*. the beauty of this is that then, from your Kindle, you can call up your Wish List to browse and select books from. Go to the Amazon Store on your Kindle, then select "Menu," then "Wish List" or "Your Wish List" depending on Kindle model, and then select the wish list you want to view, if you have more than one. The list will appear, with the Prime books marked. You can select a book, read the details, and then either select "Borrow for Free" or use the "Back" button to go back to the list.

*you can use your regular Kindle wish list, too, if you want, as the ones available for Prime are clearly marked in the list. On my regular Kindle list, only two of 103 titles were available for Prime. 

Betsy


----------



## sparklemotion (Jan 13, 2011)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I look for Prime books on my PC. When I find a Prime Lending book that I like, I add it to my Wish List. I've set up a special wish list just for Prime Lending*. the beauty of this is that then, from your Kindle, you can call up your Wish List to browse and select books from. Go to the Amazon Store on your Kindle, then select "Menu," then "Wish List" or "Your Wish List" depending on Kindle model, and then select the wish list you want to view, if you have more than one. The list will appear, with the Prime books marked. You can select a book, read the details, and then either select "Borrow for Free" or use the "Back" button to go back to the list.
> 
> *you can use your regular Kindle wish list, too, if you want, as the ones available for Prime are clearly marked in the list. On my regular Kindle list, only two of 103 titles were available for Prime.
> 
> Betsy


Oh that's perfect! I had a special prime lending wish list set up, but I had never accessed it directly from my kindle. Makes it so easy! Thanks so much, Betsy.


----------



## Dragle (Dec 10, 2011)

geniebeanie said:


> I really enjoyed the Hunger Games, hope I can read the second book for free.


That's the one I checked out for January.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

I think it's a neat idea and I have gotten a book each month it has been available.  However, I really don't think one book per month adds much value to a Prime subscription.  It's more like a bonus feature.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

I love the KOLL. So far, I've borrowed a couple of Kindle Singles (formerly called Kindle Shorts), and I'll probably go with another Single in February.


----------



## teri (Sep 13, 2010)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I look for Prime books on my PC. When I find a Prime Lending book that I like, I add it to my Wish List. I've set up a special wish list just for Prime Lending*. the beauty of this is that then, from your Kindle, you can call up your Wish List to browse and select books from. Go to the Amazon Store on your Kindle, then select "Menu," then "Wish List" or "Your Wish List" depending on Kindle model, and then select the wish list you want to view, if you have more than one. The list will appear, with the Prime books marked. You can select a book, read the details, and then either select "Borrow for Free" or use the "Back" button to go back to the list.
> 
> *you can use your regular Kindle wish list, too, if you want, as the ones available for Prime are clearly marked in the list. On my regular Kindle list, only two of 103 titles were available for Prime.
> 
> Betsy


Great tip! I never thought of adding a separate wish list for books! Duh! Thanks for the tip Ms. Betsy!


----------



## sadievan (Dec 21, 2010)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I look for Prime books on my PC. When I find a Prime Lending book that I like, I add it to my Wish List. I've set up a special wish list just for Prime Lending*. the beauty of this is that then, from your Kindle, you can call up your Wish List to browse and select books from. Go to the Amazon Store on your Kindle, then select "Menu," then "Wish List" or "Your Wish List" depending on Kindle model, and then select the wish list you want to view, if you have more than one. The list will appear, with the Prime books marked. You can select a book, read the details, and then either select "Borrow for Free" or use the "Back" button to go back to the list.
> 
> *you can use your regular Kindle wish list, too, if you want, as the ones available for Prime are clearly marked in the list. On my regular Kindle list, only two of 103 titles were available for Prime.
> 
> Betsy


I kind of do the same thing. I have different wish lists set up. I have one for eBooks, but never thought of doing one for Prime. Thanks.

Carol


----------



## tinytoy (Jun 15, 2011)

I've borrowed two books from Amazon so far and really like it.  The first was a book that isn't available at my e-library and had a very long wait list for at lending sites such as Lendle, so it was great to borrow it from Amazon with no wait.  The second is a book that my husband is reading now.


----------

